

Temporary Tattoos Could Make Electronic Telepathy, Telekinesis Possible - mgillett
http://txchnologist.com/post/43496630304/temporary-tattoos-could-make-electronic-telepathy

======
elssar
Sounds similar to the OC Tattoos in Peter F. Hamiltons Commonwealth Saga -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commonwealth_Saga#Man-
machine_s...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commonwealth_Saga#Man-
machine_symbiosis)

Science fiction becoming reality, :D

~~~
aharner
First smartphones, then google glass, now electronic tattoos. Neural implants
are what, maybe 20 years off? Probably sooner for the military.

~~~
elssar
Can't wait for memory storage device and tech that makes us live forever.
Sadly, don't think it'll happen in my lifetime :/

------
brownbat
The content is blocked without javascript.

I know this is off topic, but I really wish the web didn't make me choose
between opening a vector for malware and reading raw text content that
shouldn't require javascript at all.

~~~
bengtan
If you're using Firefox, set View » Page Style » No Style.

------
Swannie
Resistance is futile!

The dawn of the age of the cyborg? These are important advances. Combine with
dermal drug dispensing - there is a whole new world of telemedicine coming.

------
chookrl
Maybe one should be supplied with Google Glass

